# Hunting over bait fines



## cpowel10 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't want to turn this into a debate, I just want some input on fine amounts.

I keep reading on the internet about people getting HUGE fines in GA for hunting over bait, some people talk of guys getting their trucks taken for hunting over bait...........I'll be honest, I know of a LOT of people who've been charged with hunting over bait in SW Georgia.  I don't think a single one of them had a fine of over $200.

Now the fines I am talking about are just in the SW GA area.  What I want to know is, what are the fines for hunting deer over bait like in other parts of the state?  Baiting seems to be much more accepted in the southwestern part of the state, and I think its got a lot to do with fine amounts.  I know they vary from county to county, but what is the highest fine you know someone getting for hunting over bait in GA.

I don't mean taking a deer over bait, or any combination of other things, I'm talking about just hunting over it. 

Like I said, I don't want to know personal beliefs on baiting, just actual amounts that you know of people being fined for it.


----------



## deerman1 (Aug 29, 2008)

heard of it being anywhere from $50 to $600 in north ga


----------



## kcausey (Aug 29, 2008)

$375 in Glascock Count when some idiot from North Carolina tells you to go hunt his stand opening day........i talked to the probate judge and got out of the ticket......moron had a feeder 75 (out of sight) just across the property line......Game Warden whistled at me at 8am opening day of gun season 2003.....i was "framed."


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 29, 2008)

what happens if you hunt the property line and the neighboring club has bait 75 yards onto there property but you have no clue? i' ve just always wondered this because i often hunt our property line.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 29, 2008)

*well...*



deep'we R said:


> what happens if you hunt the property line and the neighboring club has bait 75 yards onto there property but you have no clue? i' ve just always wondered this because i often hunt our property line.



That's essentially how they got me....inside 200 yards is inside 200 yards.....hands down.  I know, it sucks.


----------



## swalker1517 (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone know why there isn't a standard fine across the state. Until there is a bill passed no two bait fines will be the same. Each county has their own set of fines to hand out,


----------



## Davans (Aug 29, 2008)

deep'we R said:


> what happens if you hunt the property line and the neighboring club has bait 75 yards onto there property but you have no clue? i' ve just always wondered this because i often hunt our property line.


You are not responsible for bait being on your neighboring property as long as you have no knowledge of it being there.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 29, 2008)

I think most fines for baiting are  $50-300 across the state. Haven't heard of any guns or vehicles being confiscated in years and years and back then it was never for baiting even then..usually for shining. Huge fines?? I think you are in the wrong state. Other states it seriously  where law prohibits it. Georgia does not...too many good old boy county judges who laugh and hand out a $50 ticket.


----------



## Davans (Aug 29, 2008)

We had 2 guys ticketed in Spalding county last year for hunting over bait. (2nd weekend of bow season)
The bait in question was some scrap remnints of corn from our PVC feeders that were used during the off season. The warrden literally dug in the dirt to find a kernnel of corn.
1 guy pled guilty and was fined $200.00
The other pled not guilty.
After showing the judge pictures of feeders that were in question the judge found him not guilty.
Be very carefull of what is left over from your feeders. Rangers can write tickets at their discretion, some have better judgement than others, we were pretty diassapointed in this guy.


----------



## Hawire (Aug 29, 2008)

In Lowndes Co. the max is $500. I know of several people that have paid that. On there 1st offense.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 29, 2008)

*Not True*



Davans said:


> You are not responsible for bait being on your neighboring property as long as you have no knowledge of it being there.



Yeah and deer hunters don't lie either.....where is that written in the regulations???   You ain't gonna convince a GW that has been scouting out a spot waiting for someone to hunt it for a week that you didn't know about the bait.....I had no clue i was near any bait, i still got a ticket.....he even stated that he didn't think it was fair and din't like it, but his superior set him out on this spot so he had to do what he had to do....they had many many hours invested in catching me.....that was my second trip to the club......once in july, once in october.


----------



## bowtie (Aug 29, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Yeah and deer hunters don't lie either.....where is that written in the regulations???   You ain't gonna convince a GW that has been scouting out a spot waiting for someone to hunt it for a week that you didn't know about the bait.....I had no clue i was near any bait, i still got a ticket.....he even stated that he didn't think it was fair and din't like it, but his superior set him out on this spot so he had to do what he had to do....they had many many hours invested in catching me.....that was my second trip to the club......once in july, once in october.



talked to a game warden today about this......they said if they thought you were being honest about it,it would be a warning....basically ....officer discretion


----------



## germag (Aug 29, 2008)

A couple of years ago the scum that had the lease next to mine in Quitman County had corn scattered on the ground right across the property line....maybe 10 yards on their side. I'm not talking about a little corn...I'm talking about probably 400 lbs of corn. We called the game warden and he came out and looked at it and staked it out until the nitwit came back to hunt over it. We couldn't hunt that side within 200 yards of the property line for about a month. Thankfully, they lost their lease. I hope they don't have a place to hunt at all.


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2008)

kcausey said:


> $375 in Glascock Count when some idiot from North Carolina tells you to go hunt his stand opening day........i talked to the probate judge and got out of the ticket......moron had a feeder 75 (out of sight) just across the property line......Game Warden whistled at me at 8am opening day of gun season 2003.....i was "framed."


if the judge hunts in glascock, he knows you need corn to see some deer. i hunt there, i don't use corn, i don't see deer.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 29, 2008)

Yea, It,s killin us Fla. boys too. Why last week deer corn was $9  per bag at Tractor Supply, Oh, wait your talkin fines for Hunting over bait, who ever invented that stupid rule. It cost enough just to keep the feeder full , Let alone paying fines to hunt there


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 29, 2008)

$275 in mid georgia is what 6 hunters paid a few years back


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 29, 2008)

Davans said:


> You are not responsible for bait being on your neighboring property as long as you have no knowledge of it being there.



not true!!! you are responsible for a 200 yard radius around you. 200 yards is 200 yards.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 30, 2008)

*well again...*



bowtie said:


> talked to a game warden today about this......they said if they thought you were being honest about it,it would be a warning....basically ....officer discretion



Key word is descretion.....i have met some good GW and some very nasty one's.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 30, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Key word is descretion.....i have met some good GW and some very nasty one's.



very correct.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Aug 30, 2008)

$325 in Ben Hill


----------



## merc123 (Aug 30, 2008)

Someone I know got nailed in N. GA for $250.  He didn't know the corn was there either.  They found 3 kernels burried under the leaves.


----------



## scottyd917 (Aug 30, 2008)

i dont think id be worried about the fines if i wasnt doing it.....


----------



## yellowhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

*Fines*

The state used to take vehicles for spotlighting,as the vehicle was used to shine the deer.They took guns,also.The procedure was stopped due to the time it took to process paper work,deal with titles,sell the vehicle,etc.It took the Ranger`s time up,keeping him away from the woods and lakes.The owner who lost the vehicle still had to pay for it.I hated to see this change,but I understand the reason.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2008)

Heck I could get caught hunting over bait without permission and it would not be 500 dollars LOL.....


----------



## Davans (Sep 1, 2008)

doublelungdriller said:


> not true!!! you are responsible for a 200 yard radius around you. 200 yards is 200 yards.



If you are scouting your neighbores property you are treaspassing.

There is no resonable , legal way to know if your neighbore is puting out corn unless you can see it from your property.

A rangers discretion is one thing, and varys greatly from one to another. Writing you a ticket for bait being on your neighbores property would be a discrace and I doubt it would hold up in court.


----------



## Davans (Sep 1, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Yeah and deer hunters don't lie either.....where is that written in the regulations???   You ain't gonna convince a GW that has been scouting out a spot waiting for someone to hunt it for a week that you didn't know about the bait.....I had no clue i was near any bait, i still got a ticket.....he even stated that he didn't think it was fair and din't like it, but his superior set him out on this spot so he had to do what he had to do....they had many many hours invested in catching me.....that was my second trip to the club......once in july, once in october.



Was the corn on your property?
Just saw your earlier post about it being " just across the property line" was it in sight of where you were hunting?


----------



## shotgun (Sep 1, 2008)

Now to answer the real Question. The fine is at the descrestion of the probate Judge of the county where the 
offense happen!!!!!!!!!! That is why you see them from $50 on up.


----------



## JL242 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been hunting in Georgia since 1997.  I have NEVER seen a Game Warden(DNR or whatever).  This year , I'll probably see one every time I go hunting, just for posting this.  There are no Game Wardens in Clay County, just ask the locals.............


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 2, 2008)

there shouldn't be any fines for baiting.  there shouldn't be any penalties for baiting.  if it was detrimental to the deer herd or "unsportsmanlike", then other states wouldn't allow it.  some of the biggest deer i've every personally seen killed have been by my family in texas who killed those deer over corn.  IMHO, it's just another way for the DNR to get money out of the hard working people who pay their sub-par salaries.  i've never been fined for hunting over bait nor do i practice it aside from using it to get pictures of deer on my trail-cam during the offseason.  i don't need bait to kill deer.  in my book, corn or baiting in any form is no different than food plots, rattling antlers, calls, or scents;  "baiting" is just as "un-natural" as the so-called legal means to attract deer.


----------



## duckcrazy (Sep 2, 2008)

In Laurens Co., legalized baiting would help the deer population.  We have so many people shooting deer from the road (day and night), that some corn in the woods would save some of those deer. Just go ahead and make it legal already. O-Yea fines! We don't have enough game wardens in our area to even worry about corn unless someone turns someone else in. They have to get the sheriff department to help just to keep the road hunting somewhat in control. Yet, our state government is talking about cutting down on the number of wardens state wide.


----------



## kcausey (Sep 3, 2008)

Davans said:


> Was the corn on your property?
> Just saw your earlier post about it being " just across the property line" was it in sight of where you were hunting?



It was across the line by 10-20 feet.....i could see one leg of a tripod feeder after the GW pointed it out 75 yards or so from the stand i was hunting.  I was ready to take the $375 out of the fellas you know what though....he tried playing dumb, didn't work with me....btw.....those guys hunted without my father and myself that year.....after i got caught, somehow a little bird got them (about 6-7 different NC hunters) caught with.....hunting over salt, hunting over corn, killing a bobcat out of season, two of them killed 3 bucks, shooting from a public road............the GW madea personal call to thank me for the leads afterward.

My father killed the best buck all year on the property that year one day after my incident....made it a little better seeing how he killed him out of the "corn guy's" best stand!


----------



## kcausey (Sep 3, 2008)

duckcrazy said:


> In Laurens Co., legalized baiting would help the deer population.  We have so many people shooting deer from the road (day and night), that some corn in the woods would save some of those deer. Just go ahead and make it legal already. O-Yea fines! We don't have enough game wardens in our area to even worry about corn unless someone turns someone else in. They have to get the sheriff department to help just to keep the road hunting somewhat in control. Yet, our state government is talking about cutting down on the number of wardens state wide.



I saw a rumor floating around that they only have a $300/month gas allowance this year.....if that's the case they'll be desk jockeys after the dove opener......until october 1st.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 12, 2009)

curious thread


----------



## Hammack (Nov 12, 2009)

JL242 said:


> I have been hunting in Georgia since 1997.  I have NEVER seen a Game Warden(DNR or whatever).  This year , I'll probably see one every time I go hunting, just for posting this.  There are no Game Wardens in Clay County, just ask the locals.............



Wanna bet?  Actually two live in the county and both live about a mile down the road from me.  Ranger Atchley, He's a good guy, but if you are in the wrong then he will get you. Which is what he should do.  The other I believe is Adam. (not sure of his last name could be Deal or Dill)  he works the Hanahatchee WMA but can and has helped out in Clay as well.  I've also seen BJ down here from Quitman county at times.  Any local that tells you there is no game warden is full of it.


----------



## Pete Gray (Nov 12, 2009)

Hancock County last season....$850 (One of our club members found out the hard way.)  Its up to the local courts.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 12, 2009)

They need to make it Legal its no big deal . I  hunt in a cow pasture  & have a  cow feeder with a roof with as much corn as it will hold its perfectly legal its for the cows..... whats the diffrence ????


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is my take on it...a baiting permit should be sold for $50 that allows you to hunt over bait...or follow the current regulations if you don't want to hunt over bait....if caught hunting over bait without the permit mandatory $1000 fine.  It would be as simple as adding it to the licenses.  It should be written that all funds received from permits stay with the GA DNR

Now whats wrong with that.......


----------



## 00buck (Nov 12, 2009)

Hancock county has got to be the worst county in georgia!  One of our members paid 799 dollors two weeks ago.


----------



## Pete Gray (Nov 12, 2009)

00buck said:


> Hancock county has got to be the worst county in georgia!  One of our members paid 799 dollors two weeks ago.



You dont want to stand in front of that judge in Hancock if your from out of town...It should be a crime...


----------



## Windale (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd bet the judge in Hancock pocketed the money too.


----------



## BRUNO (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea thats what we need is another tax !!!! why must it be a $50 permit ; why should I have to pay for permitsion on my own hunting property  .   l do what i feel is right on my property . Want to do it fair , just take a vote state wide . By the way from what i have seen if deer can fill there gut in darkness why would they go to pressured areas to feed in the daylight . just food for thought


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 13, 2009)

It's $280 in Carroll County


----------



## Tom Laubach (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the fines stay in the county. I don't think the GA DNR gets it.

That may be why it varies.


----------



## boiladawg78 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a feeder in the edge of the yard at our old family farm. No one lives there now. I have sat in the yard many times and watched deer walk past the corn to eat acorns. Why are we not fined for hunting over acorns; that's probably deer's favorite food?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2009)

mission accomplished


----------



## Wild Turkey (Nov 13, 2009)

Local judge sets the number with guidelines.
Bad part is if you have some $$$ your fine will be max.
If your broke fine is less. Reasoning is why fine a man $500 if he dont have it to pay.

We had 2 poachers, no orange, no licenses, killed does.
Each paid $100 fine because they were broke/poor.

I dont agree with this practice at all. Should be set numbers state wide and high no matter if you can pay out of pocket or over 5 years. No money, go to jail or work the road crew.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 13, 2009)

I would support standardization of the results of getting caught poaching over corn.

How about $1500 fine and 5 year loss of hunting privilages?

If you can't kill a deer legally in Georgia, you ain't much of a hunter


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 13, 2009)

BRUNO said:


> Yea thats what we need is another tax !!!! why must it be a $50 permit ; why should I have to pay for permitsion on my own hunting property  .   l do what i feel is right on my property . Want to do it fair , just take a vote state wide . By the way from what i have seen if deer can fill there gut in darkness why would they go to pressured areas to feed in the daylight . just food for thought



That is the downside I would rather it be legal but this way i could see the people who don't support maybe go for it, they would see that the dollars could help improve GA hunting/fishing....only way i could support it was if there was a way it could all stay with DNR to help fund buying WMA's, habitat improvement etc....(but we all know how the politicians are)....I'm all for baiting on private property its your property no one should tell you how you can kill a deer on as long as its ethical and shooting one eating corn or clover is no different.


----------



## GTN (Nov 13, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> That is the downside I would rather it be legal but this way i could see the people who don't support maybe go for it, they would see that the dollars could help improve GA hunting/fishing....only way i could support it was if there was a way it could all stay with DNR to help fund buying WMA's, habitat improvement etc....(but we all know how the politicians are)....I'm all for baiting on private property its your property no one should tell you how you can kill a deer on as long as its ethical and shooting one eating corn or clover is no different.



I agree.  A food plot is no different. Food is food for a deer, it's not illegal to hunt over a cut corn field.


----------



## BEEVUS (Nov 13, 2009)

It's becoming a anti/pro baiting subject....

Not to stir up the pot any.....but it's up to the probate court judge to set the fines per county.   I for one can't see them equalizing the fines....and I also don't see them legalizing hunting over bait, there is tooooooooo much revenue to be brought in each county come opening morning!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive been feeding corn to trout for years.


----------



## mr4shootin (Nov 13, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> not true!!! you are responsible for a 200 yard radius around you. 200 yards is 200 yards.



So does that mean if you were huntin near the property line you would be allowed to trespass on your neighbors property to make sure there is no corn within 200 yards of your stand?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 13, 2009)

mr4shootin said:


> So does that mean if you were huntin near the property line you would be allowed to trespass on your neighbors property to make sure there is no corn within 200 yards of your stand?



No, your not responsible for property you cant scout. But............if your stand is on the property line and the corn is 10 foot on the other side, and the feeder could be seen from your stand, kind of hard to convince the GW you didnt know it was there. When the GW has to use good judgement to decide if your in violation or not, it would help matters if hunters could show they used good judgement in stand placement. Works both ways.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 26, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> So does that mean if you were huntin near the property line you would be allowed to trespass on your neighbors property to make sure there is no corn within 200 yards of your stand?



No it means if you don't know your neighbor then don't hunt 200 yards from the property line. That's what the ranger told my buddy back in 2003


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I would support standardization of the results of getting caught poaching over corn.
> 
> How about $1500 fine and 5 year loss of hunting privilages?
> 
> If you can't kill a deer legally in Georgia, you ain't much of a hunter


 try tellin the millions of hunters that hunt corn fields and the ones  that do it in texas and canada and other place baiting is legal. in my views there is no difference hunting over a planted food plit or apple tree hunter planted it hunters also bought the corn and brought is just an opinion


----------



## childers (Sep 26, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> So does that mean if you were huntin near the property line you would be allowed to trespass on your neighbors property to make sure there is no corn within 200 yards of your stand?



hes right! 200 yards is 200 yards. even if its two properties over. the law doesn't allow for baiting. if you are caught hunting within 200 yards of bait, your going to get a big ticket! the game warden doesnt care whose it is as long as its there. so you might want to be careful when out in those woods!


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 26, 2010)

simpleman30 said:


> there shouldn't be any fines for baiting.  there shouldn't be any penalties for baiting.  if it was detrimental to the deer herd or "unsportsmanlike", then other states wouldn't allow it.  some of the biggest deer i've every personally seen killed have been by my family in texas who killed those deer over corn.  IMHO, it's just another way for the DNR to get money out of the hard working people who pay their sub-par salaries.  i've never been fined for hunting over bait nor do i practice it aside from using it to get pictures of deer on my trail-cam during the offseason.  i don't need bait to kill deer.  in my book, corn or baiting in any form is no different than food plots, rattling antlers, calls, or scents;  "baiting" is just as "un-natural" as the so-called legal means to attract deer.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Sep 26, 2010)

shotgun said:


> Now to answer the real Question. The fine is at the descrestion of the probate Judge of the county where the
> offense happen!!!!!!!!!! That is why you see them from $50 on up.



The property I hunt borders some property that a probate judge happens to own. Last season the judge came through with his tractor and bushhog and passed my stand by about 75 yards. I waved and he didn't but he did notice me sitting there. He proceeded to cut further back into the woods for about 45mins, musta hit ever tree in the forest. Then he can back past me, I waved he looked. 30 mins later he passed me again on his 4 wheeler with a bag half full of something and his shotgun on the front. I decided to move the stand just to be safe. 3 days later the GW came through and found me he informed me that he had been notified I was hunting over bait. We talked and he walked over to the judges property and there it was, but I was 210 yards from it. Sounded like I was almost placed in a bad situation but im glad I move that stand. You can't tresspass to scout an area that in my case is posted so I have to make sure I stay as far off his line as possible. I would hate to have to face him in his court


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a buddy that hunts over an open field.. It's about 250 yards long. At 205 yards he put 2 pallets stacked on top of one another and a feeder right behind the pallets... over 200 yards and out of line of sight.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 26, 2010)

if you get caught by me on our club i charge $1250.00. thats your membership dues and you are out of the gate. we have no bait and we have no gw problems either.


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 26, 2010)

childers said:


> hes right! 200 yards is 200 yards. even if its two properties over. the law doesn't allow for baiting. if you are caught hunting within 200 yards of bait, your going to get a big ticket! the game warden doesnt care whose it is as long as its there. so you might want to be careful when out in those woods!



That crap wouldn't hold up in court around here.  My lease is a narrow piece of property only 200 yards across, that  stupid rule would eliminate me from hunting my lease completely.  The judge here has more sense than that.  Hopefuly our GW does too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 26, 2010)

bhearn92574 said:


> try tellin the millions of hunters that hunt corn fields and the ones  that do it in texas and canada and other place baiting is legal. in my views there is no difference hunting over a planted food plit or apple tree hunter planted it hunters also bought the corn and brought is just an opinion



Baiting is against the law in Georgia. This is a Georgia forum discussing Georgia hunting. Your "view" has no relevance on the fact that hunting over bait is poaching


----------



## jimk59 (Sep 26, 2010)

His 'view' is obviously shared by a large number of hunters in Georgia.


----------



## Son (Sep 26, 2010)

I've found some bait I'm going to hunt near. Acorns, falling from a big liveoak.


----------



## savage (Sep 26, 2010)

*fine*

I believe Putnam county fine for bait is 210.00.  DNR doesn't get one cent of the fine money, maybe they should?  State politicians would probably just waste the money on something non-DNR related.


----------



## Gulfin (Sep 26, 2010)

Not sure what the fine is, shouldn't ever have to pay one and I know I'm getting off topic but....

I'm going to hunt every bit of my property if I so choose, I don't care what the other landowners do. If I get a ticket because somebody on a neighboring property puts something out I guess I'll take my chances in court. From what has been posted here obviously it happens but that is complete bull droppings! I just can't see how anyone should be penalized for something they have no control over. Basically what that says is I could walk a trail of corn around our entire property line and no one on an adjacent property could use the first 200 yards of THEIR OWN property all the way around it. Wow, talk about a screwed up government!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 26, 2010)

swalker1517 said:


> Anyone know why there isn't a standard fine across the state. Until there is a bill passed no two bait fines will be the same. Each county has their own set of fines to hand out,



because the judge has the discretion to fine in the amount they deem necessary. 

This is a good thing overall, BTW. 

T


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 27, 2010)

My neighbor got one fine for $275 for baiting last year. His feeder was out of sight but only 190 yds away. The neighboring club was mad after they heard he killed a P&Y buck there several wks before and turned him in as they don't feed the deer on the adjacent lease. Hence, he pulls alot of the bucks off their property.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 27, 2010)

Davans said:


> If you are scouting your neighbores property you are treaspassing.
> 
> There is no resonable , legal way to know if your neighbore is puting out corn unless you can see it from your property.
> 
> A rangers discretion is one thing, and varys greatly from one to another. Writing you a ticket for bait being on your neighbores property would be a discrace and I doubt it would hold up in court.



You are right.  The GW can write up a ticket for most anything.  He knows that most times the person will just pay the forfieture bond, it is not a fine, and not go to court.

I know of at least four cases of hunters being written up for bait across a property line marked by a fence. 

They all went to court, it took from 6 to 9 months before they went to trial.  The state court judge dismissed all charges.  Then he chastised the GW for writing them up.

Fines for hunting deer over bait run $450 for deer and turkey, doves $150 for a state case.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 27, 2010)

simpleman30 said:


> there shouldn't be any fines for baiting.  there shouldn't be any penalties for baiting.  if it was detrimental to the deer herd or "unsportsmanlike", then other states wouldn't allow it.  some of the biggest deer i've every personally seen killed have been by my family in texas who killed those deer over corn.  IMHO, it's just another way for the DNR to get money out of the hard working people who pay their sub-par salaries.  i've never been fined for hunting over bait nor do i practice it aside from using it to get pictures of deer on my trail-cam during the offseason.  i don't need bait to kill deer.  in my book, corn or baiting in any form is no different than food plots, rattling antlers, calls, or scents;  "baiting" is just as "un-natural" as the so-called legal means to attract deer.



amen brother take this post to hunting over bait by life in the south. your right its the same whats the difference in throwing apples on the ground and putting an apple tree out for hunting purposes and then sitting over the apples no difference does it make you a better hunter killing over an apple tree as opposed to killing over a pile of apples absolutely not!!! still ur hunting over bait it just happened to fall from the tree. *not to derail the thread so ill respond to fines. from what i understand absolutely $0 goes to the dnr of fines from sportsmen.i differ on one aspect from simpleman reguardless of my opinion it should b a standardized fine for hunting over bait where the fine goes to the dnr and court costs fine goes to the county where its originated. people say that if your hunting over *bait youre not hunting. well websters dictionary defines hunting as the pursuit of game. it does not say anywhere in its definition of hunting or being a hunter that all game cannot be taken over baited area. but i do agree wholeheartedly that food plots, scents( example the smell of corn , apples, estrous doe or dominant buck,) watering holes are still baited areas.heck in africa they bait leopard with carcasses of dead animals in trees yet no one would have a problem ethically with this or killing an antelope over a watering hole out west no ethical problem. or killing a bear up north over a baited barrel just ethical problems with deer. sorry bout the rant did not mean to derail.


----------



## saltlick45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Its $705.00 in columbia co.


----------



## Redleaf (Nov 28, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> there shouldn't be any fines for baiting.  there shouldn't be any penalties for baiting.  if it was detrimental to the deer herd or "unsportsmanlike", then other states wouldn't allow it.  some of the biggest deer i've every personally seen killed have been by my family in texas who killed those deer over corn.  IMHO, it's just another way for the DNR to get money out of the hard working people who pay their sub-par salaries.  i've never been fined for hunting over bait nor do i practice it aside from using it to get pictures of deer on my trail-cam during the offseason.  i don't need bait to kill deer.  in my book, corn or baiting in any form is no different than food plots, rattling antlers, calls, or scents;  "baiting" is just as "un-natural" as the so-called legal means to attract deer.




True fact.  I was in a club where a member got a ticket for baiting when he picked up a couple of crabapples on the way to his stand.  He threw them down in a logging road about 40 yards from his stand and got a ticket for baiting.  Thats just plain and simple revenue generation.  Nothing else.


----------



## Wack-n-Stack (Nov 28, 2011)

*Fines*

Your amount you pay on your fine has to do with the county in which your fined in. What ever the GA code is on the ticket is the amount you pay in the GA code book. You have Big and Small game amounts. Every fine has a code and a fine amount set with that code.


----------

